# High Ph and Crystal Red Shrimp?



## 90gal (Jan 7, 2008)

Unfortunately my tap water is about 8.0; Kh 6. I have setup a 30 gallon crystal red shrimp tank; inert gravel and only shared by 20 cardinal tetras with HOB. Some driftwood with anubias and java moss; some hardscape. Question is - if I add distilled water (walmart?) that would soften the water some and lower the Ph as well (as I understand it). Is this an absolute must or has anyone had success with Crystal Red shrimp with 8.0 pH water? I'm new to shrimpin' so....thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

Use ADA aquasoil, take out the fish and use RO water with GH booster to raise calcium and magnesium levels to provide minerals for them during their molt. unless you have money to burn, I wouldnt risk putting CRS in conditions they dont like.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

tex627 said:


> Use ADA aquasoil, take out the fish and use RO water with GH booster to raise calcium and magnesium levels to provide minerals for them during their molt. unless you have money to burn, I wouldnt risk putting CRS in conditions they dont like.


Agreed


----------



## James He (Aug 24, 2009)

My CRS survived in PH around 7.4, but no breeding yet.


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

I raise CRS in straight Los Angeles tap with old AS.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

Its possible to keep them in higher pH but theres a lower chance of them breeding and even if they breed, survival rate of young will be really low.


----------



## jon021 (Feb 23, 2010)

The water here in Toronto Ontario is about 7.5 and my crystal reds are breeding like rabbits. I think once they've gotten used to the ph you'll have no problem but you'll lose a couple in the process. The tannis in Driftwood will help lower the ph if thats what you want to do.


----------

